# Has anyone ever used Dyco-sote?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Missy May said:


> I ordered a single gallon of the Dyco-sote (deters wood chewing) to see how it works, if at all. I hasn't arrived, yet. I am wondering if anyone has ever used it, and if so - results?


 No but chewing wood can be a sign of boredom, lack of salt or lack of other nutrients.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> No but chewing wood can be a sign of boredom, lack of salt or lack of other nutrients.


I am sure she has no deficiency. She is a haffie, and puts her mouth on _everything, _even while I am working with her, during slack moments she will reach over and clamp down on metal rails.She attacks wood sporadically, and only at night. Before her, I never had a single horse so much as taste test wood, otherwise I would have used all metal.


----------



## LauraKY (Oct 24, 2013)

I've used it and it does work, but it's very pricey and does wear off. I ended up putting hot tape up which then solved the problem....several problems actually, leaning on the fence and defoliating the trees along the driveway.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if that does not work, try tabasco .


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

It is pricey, plus shipping it is really pricey.  I still have he gallon I ordered untouched b/c around the time that it arrived, I replaced a few boards and went over all of them (new and old) with wood protector stuff - and wala, she completely and totally stopped chewing. If she starts again I will try the dyco-sote and report back. I feel I at least have "something" on hand - the dyco-sote or weatherizer.


----------

